# Black Lady Performs Random Act Of Kindness During Her Work Break



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 7, 2018)

**
*Woman with disability says nail salon turned her away, Walmart cashier paints her nails on break* 

After a woman with cerebral palsy said she was denied service at a nail salon, a Walmart employee stepped in to help.

Ebony Harris, a cashier at a Walmart store in Burton, Michigan, offered to paint Angela Peters' nails on her break. A nail salon reportedly turned Peters away because her hands sometimes shake, and "she moves too much," bystander Tasia Smith shared on Facebook.

Peters, who uses a wheelchair, is a regular customer at the store, and Harris has helped her shop before, she told ABC News.

"I just wanted to do her nails and I didn’t want her day to be ruined," Harris told ABC.

"Ebony simply wanted to make sure our customer’s day was special, and that’s the kind of person she is — someone with a wonderful attitude who goes the extra mile each day to make those around her feel important," Aston said in a statement on behalf of Walmart. "We’re not surprised at her act of kindness."

Smith, who works at a Subway inside the Walmart, captured the interaction in two photos she shared on her Facebook.

Smith said Harris was "so patient" with Peters, who "barely moved" and "was just so sweet."

She also vowed not to return to Da-Vi Nails, the salon she said turned Peters away. The nail salon is also located inside the Walmart. The business' phone line was temporarily disconnected as of Tuesday morning.

Peters said she doesn't want anyone at the business to be fired, but she does want people to know people with disabilities enjoy getting their nails done like anyone else.

"I forgive the nail people for not doing my nails ...  I don't want anyone fired at the nail salon, I just want people educated," Peters said in a statement posted on Facebook on Thursday.




>





>


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 7, 2018)

Love is Beautiful


----------



## lesedi (Aug 7, 2018)

I love this. I'm going through a rough time lately but the more I give to others, the better I feel. Kindness is a gift to the giver too!


----------



## Rsgal (Aug 7, 2018)

Awww.. what a sweet gesture.
If you are in a profession that serves the public,  then patience and tolerance are  virtues that you should possess.


----------



## nyeredzi (Aug 7, 2018)

it's nice to hear of people being kind, too


----------



## mensa (Aug 7, 2018)

What a precious soul.


----------



## discodumpling (Aug 8, 2018)

I love US. Our ability to love and care for others is a friggin super power! We are extraordinary women even when doing ordinary things. Let's blow sis SM up with love respect and positivity! Who got links??


----------



## nysister (Aug 10, 2018)

That was a beat thing to do for another person.


----------



## Laela (Aug 11, 2018)

Patience really is a virtue..she's got a heart of gold and God bless her for that!


----------

